# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Нужна помощь по окраске модели Messerschmitt bf-109 F2

## Spunkmeyer

Здравствуйте.
 Год назад приобрел Звездинский, как мне показалось bf-109 G-6, в красивой коробке, на обороте с цветной схемой окраски. Придя домой, с удивлением обнаружил что внутри вовсе не Густав, а ранняя серия "F"  :Confused: . (?- ошибка упаковщика). Приложенные декали (см. Attachment) предлагают покрасить модель под камуфляж известной истребительной эскадры JG54, известной под назван-ем  “Зеленое сердце”("Gr&#252;nherz") [3],  и скорее всего третьей группы [9] (Gruppe III./JG54). Без свастики на киле. 
  Но на инструкции инфо по схеме окраски и нанесении декалей (технички) очень скудная. Скорее она осталась на родной коробке. А так конечно, в инете можно найти инфо по этой мод-ции, но не смог найти конкретно по этим декалям. Меня смущают размещение декалей [29], [24], [10], [11], [12], [13], [14], [15], [22], [23]
В отличие от многих вас приобрести другие, более качественные декали от “Бегемот”, “Траверс”,… не могу. Т.к. у нас в городе остался один единственный модельный магазин, и то маленький модельный отдел :Smile: . 
  Есть ли какой-нибудь инет ресурс с вариантами камуфляжа этой модификации эскадры Gr&#252;nherz с такими знаками, или у кого-нибудь есть схема?
Буду благодарен за любую помощь.

----------


## PEPS



----------


## Spunkmeyer

> 


Спасибо большое!. 
Но не знаю, у меня комп глючит, иль чего то не понял, но Ваши ссылки увидел только в окошке для Reply. 


1. http://radikal.ru/F/i041.radikal.ru/...44699.jpg.html
2. http://i041.radikal.ru/0806/40/6c4b33344699t.jpg
Но у меня они не открываются.

----------


## Owl

Такие пойдут?

----------


## PEPS

==================================================  ===

----------


## Spunkmeyer

> Такие пойдут?


Тут только в одной проекции, и без схемы камуфляжа на крыльях. И со свастикой на киле
Первый профиль больше подходит. . Кажется от худ-ка Михал Быков.http://avia-hobby.ru/download/Bf109F.zip И как раз со знаком 3-ей группы. Но на носу другой символ. 

А у меня этот (см. attachment) Не подскажете, что за эмблема?  

Спасибо!

----------


## An-Z

не большой специалист по немцам, но это вроде бы эмблема не JG54, почему то вспоминается JG5.. хотя могу и ошибаться..

----------


## Spunkmeyer

> не большой специалист по немцам, но это вроде бы эмблема не JG54, почему то вспоминается JG5.. хотя могу и ошибаться..


Я видимо неправильно поставил вопрос. Эмблема JG 54/III это зеленое сердечко и  маленький красный щиток с черным крестом и тремя самолетиками(см/ первый attachment), обозначенные на декалях цифрами 3 и 9. А эта дополнит-ая эмблема [29] не знаю что обозначает.

----------


## Spunkmeyer

> не большой специалист по немцам, но это вроде бы эмблема не JG54, почему то вспоминается JG5.. хотя могу и ошибаться..


Sorry, Вы абсолютно правы.  Эта эмблема к JG54 никакого отношения не имеет. Звезда предлагает декали в двух вариантах. 
1. 7./JG54 GrunHerz. (Рис. представленный юзером  *PEPS*, пост №5) Пилот Герхард Райман(Gerhard Raimann). На момент сьемки успевший завоевать 4 победы(что и на декалях тоже отражено). В дальнейшем довел список до 15-ти. Погиб в 1944-ом.
2. 8./JG 5 Eismeer(Скандинавия). В частности, по бортовому номеру 4, предлагается наверное воссоздать самолет Карла Щульца.

http://rafiger.de/Homepage/FBMuseum/...Winter-JG5.htm

А что касается самой модели, сравнивал с чертежами из журнала Аэроплан. Расшивка на хвосте не правильная, зашпаклевал и снова нарезал. Проем кабины больше (в сторону хвоста) чем полагается. Вначале опустились руки, Т.к после того как пришлось бы исправить, пришлось бы еще и отштамповать новый фонарь, а опыта работы с оргстеклой нет, фонари с нуля не делал. Но слава Богу, только из трех секций фонаря, только передняя часть длиннее, чем полагается, удалив лишнее можно решить проблему. Это пока все, что успел сделать. 


Всем спасибо!!

----------


## Spunkmeyer

прошло уже 2 года как впервые в интернет пространстве обратился за помощью. Но вот, относительно недавно вернулся к заброшенному проекту. И вот теперь, модель готова на 98%.  :Cool:  Осталось натянуть антенну и сообразить лобовое бронестекло.
 Это моя первая неизкоробочная сборка. многое делал впервые. и менял форму передней части и капотов в горячей воде. ввиду того что фонарь поставил от ICM-овской ешки(благо там 2 комплекта для ранних и поздних) клеем шпаклевкой нарастил гаргрот. патрубки и стойки шасси изготовил с нуля... обо всем конечно не напишешь. кое-где, стараясь исправить косяки производителя, сам накосячил  :Frown:  но думаю, что модель удалась.

----------


## An-Z

Главное, чтоб самому нравилось! А по приведённым фотографиям оценить модель сложно.. можно было антенну натянуть, а щитков ниш шасси не предусматривалось?

----------


## Spunkmeyer

На ниже приведенной фотке видно что Герхард Райманн летал со снятыми створками шасси. Вот и не поставил их. Хотя, сточил до более-менее приемлемой толщины и покрасил.
 Антенну мне еще предстоит натянуть. Просто пока нет подходящей тонкой нитки. Поэтому в предыдущем посте отметил, что модель готова на 98%
  Фотографий в процессе сборки сделал много. Как только закончу полностью, сделаю новые фотки.

----------


## An-Z

Про снятые створки на конкретно этом самолёте не знал. Такое бывало что снимали створки, обтекатели в осенне-весенний период, чтоб грязь не набивалась..
Антенну я предпочитаю делать из капроновой нити вытянутой из чулка или колготок.  После вытягивания нитки нужной длинны, её (не отрезая) надо чуть свить в натянутом положении и зафиксировать каплей суперклея оба конца и только потом отрезать.  
Удачи

----------


## Spunkmeyer

Чтобы не портить фонарь, посадочное отверстие для мачты просверлил не глубоко, держится на соплях. Боюсь, как бы при натяжке не сорвалась.

Спасибо за советы и пожелания. Буду стараться.

----------


## Spunkmeyer

Пойдет? Имею ввиду антенну.

----------


## Carrey

Нитку предварительно можно было бы обжечь над пламенем, тогда не будет торчащей бахромы. Ну и - в чёрный цвет, наверное, надо бы.

----------


## Spunkmeyer

Впредь учтем :Smile: 
Прошелся черной пастелью. Вроде потемнело.
 А вот обжечь капроновую нить над пламенем, не понял, как это? сама же сгорит?  :Confused:

----------


## Carrey

Если это капрон - то откуда бахрома? Мобыть попробуйте отцепить один конец и завить потуже...?

Капроновую, конечно, обжигать не след - сгорит нафиг.

PS: а-а-а, кажись понял, что у Вас за капрон. Упаковочный, полоска шириной около 3 мм? Это - не то. 
Подойдёт капрон/лавсан/и т.п. от чулок/колготок, ещё бантики детские посмотрите - но там нить жёстче, для стоячих антенн мелкого размера хороша, и как сеточки.

----------


## Spunkmeyer

Да, извиняюсь, это не капрон, увы. Выдернул из занавесок. Тут мне женщины-коллеги подсказали, что скорее всего это нейлон. Но тоже растягивается, но очень мало

Значит незачет?

----------


## Carrey

Зачёт, просто бросающаяся в глаза мелкая неаккуратность, долженствующая быть устранённой. 8)

По фашистам несилён, не люблю я их, поэтому по матчасти и окраске комментировать не могу. Выглядит симпотишно.

В моделизме главное что? Работать над собой, чтоб до каждой последующей модели всё меньше докопаться могли бы. А вот когда достигнете крайней стадии просветления (ну, это когда на выставленные фотографии модели нет никакой реакции) 8) - тогда уже можно просто для души ваять, будучи уверенным, что ВСЁ и так получается КАК НАДО. А до того - нужно практикой нарабатывать опыт. Уверен, Ваша следующая модель будет ещё более симпатичная и аккуратная!

----------


## Spunkmeyer

Это также был первый опыт работы с аэрографом. До этого красил зубографом . Получил горький урок использования дешевых растворителей. И со смывкой проблемка вышла. Предварительный глянцевый лак лег неровно :Confused:  Нижняя плоскость вся в “грязи” :Frown: ...
 На этой модели старался проработать на практике все прочитанное на модельных сайтах, набить так сказать руку.. 
Следующими будут Ешка от ICM и ЛаГГ-3 Roden. У меня интерес к авиации раннего этапа WWII.

Спасибо за Внимание и за Напутствие!!

----------

